# My cat sits with back to me



## monoca1204 (Mar 3, 2005)

Any idea what it means when my cat sits with his back to me and just screams? It's very annoying to say the least. If I pay attention to him, he stops, but then runs off. If I don't pay attention to him, he just gets louder.


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

Ok think back and try to remember what you have done that pissed him off. This is what one of my cat does when I go away for several days. She will sit in the middle of the room with her back to me and complain. If I try to touch her she will hiss. It takes a day or so for her to forgive me. But she finally comes around


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

Ok think back and try to remember what you have done that pissed him off. This is what one of my cat does when I go away for several days. She will sit in the middle of the room with her back to me and complain. If I try to touch her she will hiss. It takes a day or so for her to forgive me. But she finally comes around and then is really loving


----------

